# Commentaries?



## Staphlobob (Dec 6, 2006)

Doubtless this question has been asked before and I've just never seen it. But does anyone have any recommendations regarding OT commentaries? I've got good NT books, but I'm very short on solid OT exegesis from more of a Reformed perspective.

Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 6, 2006)

The OT commentaries that have been most useful to me or rank highest on my wish list are: 

John Calvin
Matthew Poole
Matthew Henry
John Gill
Keil & Delitzsch 
John Trapp
Jamieson, Fausset & Brown
English Annotations
Dutch Annotations

For specific books, I have other specialized favorites. There are other recommendations in the Commentary forum.


----------



## CDM (Dec 6, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The OT commentaries that have been most useful to me or rank highest on my wish list are:
> 
> John Calvin
> Matthew Poole
> ...



 

I just bought the updated complete Keil & Delitzsch set with premium CD from Christianbook.com for $69.99!

For whatever reason Amazon is selling this _same_ set for $695!


----------



## Archlute (Dec 6, 2006)

As I mentioned in the "Best Commentaries on the Psalms" thread, I have been finding the OT works in the NIVAC series to be quite profitable. There are several Reformed exegetes in that series, and all of the authors that I have encountered write from at least a conservative evangelical perspective. 

As mentioned before, the volumes on the Psalms, Ezekiel, and Daniel are all well done. 

In my opinion, Duguid's volume on Ezekiel is the finest commentary on that book that I have ever come across, which is an evaluation that I have also heard from others, it's simply outstanding.


----------



## Staphlobob (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks to all. I've got some of the commentaries already, but others I will be looking for.


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 7, 2006)

Staphlobob said:


> Doubtless this question has been asked before and I've just never seen it. But does anyone have any recommendations regarding OT commentaries? I've got good NT books, but I'm very short on solid OT exegesis from more of a Reformed perspective.
> 
> Thanks



Thats a really good question. I had a very smart fellow tell me a while ago that it is more about the Volume than the set when it comes to commentaries and I have to say that I've found this to be true overall. For example certain sets have one or two VERY good volumes while others may be lacking a bit. However if you want to get a WHOLE set written by just one person or a group of people the best place to start may be Mattew Poole or Calvins commentaries.
I consider Mattew Poole to be "HIGHLY UNDERATED." He is far better than most people give him credit for. Some like the pulpit commentaries as well. Again I really dont use commentary very often but if you use them its good to start with something inexpensive like Poole for most people that and a good encyclopidia set like the NASBE would do wonders.


----------



## bwana-asafiwe (Dec 9, 2006)

Staphlobob said:


> Doubtless this question has been asked before and I've just never seen it. But does anyone have any recommendations regarding OT commentaries? I've got good NT books, but I'm very short on solid OT exegesis from more of a Reformed perspective.
> 
> Thanks



Kevin,
If you're interested here is a link to a list of recommended OT commentaries that I have compiled. I have been using this and other similar lists to guide my selection of books. I hope that it will be of some service to you.
(Note: the list is large, but I can skinny it down if you have trouble viewing it.)

Blessings.


----------



## bond-servant (Dec 9, 2006)

Ditto John Calvin's commentary of the OT. You can actually get his complete commentary for the computer inexpensively
here
http://www.ageslibrary.com/


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 25, 2006)

There is one commentary on the O.T. that I think you may very much like. It is short but it deals with an area that many commentaries dont. It is called "The Litererary Structure of the Old Testament' by David Dorsey. You might want to take a look at it its not the most detailed commentary in the world but it is a great tool for seeing how the biblical writers used structure.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 25, 2006)

Now available absolutely free to all readers of Puritan Board - my commentary on the entire Old Testament:

"It's great!"

Coming soon, after years of study, my commentary on the entire New Testament. Watch this space...


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 25, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Now available absolutely free to all readers of Puritan Board - my commentary on the entire Old Testament:
> 
> "It's great!"
> 
> Coming soon, after years of study, my commentary on the entire New Testament. Watch this space...



Wow. I can't believe you just handed that out for free! I guess you'll do just about anything to serve the church, eh?


----------



## bookslover (Dec 25, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> Wow. I can't believe you just handed that out for free! I guess you'll do just about anything to serve the church, eh?



Just remember what you paid to get that commentary, and measure its worth by that.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 25, 2006)

bookslover said:


> Just remember what you paid to get that commentary, and measure its worth by that.



Understood... if dissatisfied, I'm sure there will be an appropriate refund. 

When's volume II (on the NT) coming out? I imagine the editing and typesetting takes a little time...


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 25, 2006)

In a slightly more serious vein, Greenhill on Ezekiel (Geneva Series, BoT) is a masterpiece of exposition....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> In a slightly more serious vein, Greenhill on Ezekiel (Geneva Series, BoT) is a masterpiece of exposition....



See also this thread.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 26, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> Understood... if dissatisfied, I'm sure there will be an appropriate refund.
> 
> When's volume II (on the NT) coming out? I imagine the editing and typesetting takes a little time...




You betcha - you can't imagine the amount of work I'm putting into this puppy...


----------

